# What is a "lumber room"?



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry for this silly question but what is a "Lumber Room" as in the listing below? We don't have such a room in the U.S. so I am at a loss for what it is and whether we care if a place does not have one. 


_Space distribution
Area: 155m2
Lounge: 35m2
3 rooms
2 bathrooms
Office: Yes
Kitchenette: Yes
Kitchen state: nueva
Washroom: No
*Lumber room: No*_

Thanks.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I would say 'trastero'... 'store room'... (much like having a 'shed' inside the house) , lol!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I bet it's refering to a woodshed. If the house is heated with a wood burning stove then it's always convenient to have one so that the firewood doesn't get wet.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Is it common for an apartment to have a "shed"? The description is in Spanish but the features are in English. I am sure this is a case of mis-translation. I am posting the link to the listing below in case it helps provide context. According to the listing, there is no fireplace in the apartment.

Rent flat by 1.950€ ref. 2110 in Sant Gervasi - Galvany Barcelona - habitaclia.com


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I think it is a trastero. 

A small room used to store odd things.

In our case, rubbish, crap, things you never use and mine is full of that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We lived for a couple of months in a piso which also had a storage room adjacent to the underground residents' car park.
It was a reasonably sized room which had a secure lock.
Maybe it was a lumber room.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> We lived for a couple of months in a piso which also had a storage room adjacent to the underground residents' car park.
> It was a reasonably sized room which had a secure lock.
> Maybe it was a lumber room.


Yes, what I and Lolito call a trastero


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Lumber room not unusual in old houses, but probably doesn't have a window.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. Whatever this room is used for, it does not seem essential as long as we have enough space. 

So much to learn... just like when we ordered "hot chocolate" and a cup of thick chocolate like pudding came out with a spoon (vs. the drinkable version that we call "hot chocolate" in the US and Canada). And imagine the look on my husband's face when he first ordered an "omelet" (yes, we still rely on an English menu :-(), and a Spanish tortilla came out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> Thanks, everyone. Whatever this room is used for, it does not seem essential as long as we have enough space.
> 
> So much to learn... just like when we ordered "hot chocolate" and a cup of thick chocolate like pudding came out with a spoon (vs. the drinkable version that we call "hot chocolate" in the US and Canada). And imagine the look on my husband's face when he first ordered an "omelet" (yes, we still rely on an English menu :-(), and a Spanish tortilla came out.



chocolate caliente con churros!! yummy!!

it has to be thick so that it sticks to the churros!

as for the trastero - many/most apartments have little storage - so a trastero is often essential!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

kimuyen said:


> Is it common for an apartment to have a "shed"? The description is in Spanish but the features are in English. I am sure this is a case of mis-translation. I am posting the link to the listing below in case it helps provide context. According to the listing, there is no fireplace in the apartment.
> 
> Rent flat by 1.950€ ref. 2110 in Sant Gervasi - Galvany Barcelona - habitaclia.com


Switching from English to Italian it's a storeroom/closet depending on it's size.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I suspect someone has used a Spanish - American English translator as lumber is American for timber. As has been suggested I suspect they mean a small cupboard.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It says trastero on Spanish version. They use it here for 'utility room'.


----------

